
The Government Finally Has a Realistic Estimate of Killings by Police - iamjeff
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-government-finally-has-a-realistic-estimate-of-killings-by-police/
======
solipsism
First year the count is somewhat accurate... and the last (at least for a
while)

